# Yeah, nice to meet you too. Bad impressions.



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay here is another people rant.

I just moved to a new stables about two days ago, it's been pretty quiet so I havent met that many people. So I'm sitting in my pen when a girl is walking by with a young Arab/paint. She stops and asks me about my horses when hers spooks and bounces around with it's nose on the air and flagging it's tail. I just smiled and said "theres an Arab." the lady looks at me a stalks off. I shrug and go back to my work. The arena is right next to my pens so she works for a minute, keeping looking in my direction. Then finally stops and shouts out "have you ever work with an Arabian?" I replied saying, "yeah I have worked with a lot and my paint has an Arab brain" the lady grew even more ****ed and started shouting about the fact she can't stand people like me and that Arabs can be wonderful horses and she has three of the calmest ones. 

Now I was taken aback. I LOVE Arabians. I love working and riding them and I Plan to get one after Jake passes. 

Anyhow I explain this but she shook her head saying "they are just horses like the rest just because he's being bad it isn't because he is an Arabian." now I kept trying to agree with her, but saying that every breed has a general form of quirks. Arabians are mostly high strung and active because of their breeding. I assured aT an Arab breeding farm for a year. I am familiar with them. Anyhow I just ended up turning around and walking away.

Yeah nice to meet you too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

You have to get selective about whom you deal with. Many horse owners come from money, and monied people are often snotty people. If I could just get some to stalk off (without standing around giving advice all the time!)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I love Arabians. My first and second horses were Arabians. I think I would have been offended by your statements too (and I'm dirt poor by the way- Arabs are actually the cheapest horses in my area).

I know where you are coming from, because right now I have a Foxtrotter that I swear thinks she's an Arabian. She is the most people friendly, loveable horse. And 9 times out of 10 she is pretty calm and tractable. But occasionally she will get excited and "turned on" and once she goes into hyper mode, it is hard to get her turned off. So I joke that she is my big Arabian.

BUT, the way you worded it, I can see how the gal might have gotten offended, because I would have too. Maybe I am just too sensitive, but I can understand why she was upset. 

Arabians are GREAT horses, but they are sensitive. Not everyone wants (or can) deal with a sensitive horse.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

DSJ46, isn't that the truth. At my last barn there was a woman who boarded two horses, and FIRST said her saddles were out being cleaned. They never showed up. When she finally got around to riding one of them with a BO saddle, I had to saddle the horse for her. She didn't have a clue. She liked to come out to catch up on the latest gossip, start trouble, AND tell you how to train your horse. I'd be taking a break and Sienna would be at the rail and as soon as I walked off she'd start pawing (She's a Morab by the way and I love Arabians too but she's too smart for her own good.) This woman would yell at Sienna, and then say, 'Aren't you gonna make her quit?' I told her 'nope, tried, she wants me to come back and that just reinforces what she's doing.' So the woman goes over to Sienna and tells her to stop, and stands there until I come back. Her favorite two words were You should.......I pretty much know a lot of the time what I should do, although I can be in a fog a lot of times, LOL. Glad to be away from there I can tell you!!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sure you didn't mean to be rude or offensive, but I can also understand why she was offended. No one wants to hear the "bad" (or percieved to be bad) things about their breed. - Some people would have taken it as a joke and shrugged it off. clearly she did not.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I also love Arabians. If I get to choose my next horse (I seem to "attract" animals so I probably won't get to choose, it will probably choose me), I will be choosing another Arabian. 
If it were me, I would have laughed with you about your first comment because I love it when my mare busts out her tail-flagging "crazy" Arab-ness, but if you said to me the thing about your horse having an Arab brain I probably would have been slightly offended. I automatically interpreted that as you putting down Arabians, you know? 
To me, it's one of those things you "don't" say unless you're joking around with someone you're friends/good acquaintances with. Just like you wouldn't say "oh, it's ok, I'm black on the inside" (if you're not black) to a black person you just met in an attempt to reassure them that you have no issue with them after you said something that they found mildly offensive, you know? 

The next time you see her, if you're interested in being friends, you might try asking her about her horses and just generally being friendly. I bet she won't hold it against you if she realizes that you genuinely love Arabs and that your comments were totally not meant in a negative way. 

And I totally get where you're coming from! I do the same thing. I say something, that sounded completely friendly and harmless in my head, that ends up mildly offending someone and then I try to back out of it but I end up just making it tons worse for myself. Thankfully I come across like that babysitter from The Incredibles so people generally don't take me exactly seriously until they know me, but I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

People talk about thoroughbreds all the time. It doesn't offend me. I just smile and say I was lucky enough to get one who is a Valium.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

DSJ46 said:


> You have to get selective about whom you deal with. Many horse owners come from money, and monied people are often snotty people. If I could just get some to stalk off (without standing around giving advice all the time!)





morabhobbyhorse said:


> DSJ46, isn't that the truth. At my last barn there was a woman who boarded two horses, and FIRST said her saddles were out being cleaned. They never showed up. When she finally got around to riding one of them with a BO saddle, I had to saddle the horse for her. She didn't have a clue. She liked to come out to catch up on the latest gossip, start trouble, AND tell you how to train your horse. I'd be taking a break and Sienna would be at the rail and as soon as I walked off she'd start pawing (She's a Morab by the way and I love Arabians too but she's too smart for her own good.) This woman would yell at Sienna, and then say, 'Aren't you gonna make her quit?' I told her 'nope, tried, she wants me to come back and that just reinforces what she's doing.' So the woman goes over to Sienna and tells her to stop, and stands there until I come back. Her favorite two words were You should.......I pretty much know a lot of the time what I should do, although I can be in a fog a lot of times, LOL. Glad to be away from there I can tell you!!


I agree, there can always be snobs out there. But I didn't get that from this situation. She had a cross-breed, a youngster, and was working with it herself. I wasn't there of course, but from what I've read that doesn't scream "snob" to me. If she were a snob, she would be bragging about her purebred yadda-yadda, what great bloodlines it's from, and how she's going to have her trainer train it, and it's going to go out and win every show out there. But hey, I wasn't there. 

Sometimes I think Arabian owners are extra-defensive because we feel like we have to always defend our horses against people who make rude comments about them (not saying that the original poster did, but that is how we perceive it because people are always making rude comments about Arabians). So after a while, we can become a bit more sensitive than we should be. :-|

Back when I was in a boarding situation, I had two Arabians and I got tired of hearing about "crazy Arabians." But what finally gave me peace was the realization that the people that talked the most were the people that had trouble with their own horses. And MY horses carried me safely everywhere and out on the trails by myself. I feel like actions speak louder than words, and my Arabians were good, solid citizens. The only reason I don't have them now is because they passed away.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree about things people say at times about Arabians. I've loved them all my life and I remember once saying I wanted to get one, and the person I was taking to said, "And all this time I thought you were smart." I asked my farrier once what he thought Sienna looked like because a girl kept telling me she was convinced Sienna was a mustang. i said, 'I don't even know what that means, mustangs look all different kinds of ways.' He said, 'no way, you can tell she's an Arabian. Look at how she's acting.' She was pawing at the rail because I was ignoring her. She's high energy at times, very intelligent which allows her to see the exact second I'm not paying attention so she tries to get away with something. We have an ongoing battle on who's alpha because unless she does something I consider dangerous (pushing me, running past me and through her regular halter, something really disrespectful) I end up laughing at her more often than not. 
The last time I saw her was the day she moved to the new barn and they already had her in a pasture with some other mares, and she was actually being good. maybe they'd done the alpha thing before I got there, I don't know. A mare was eating at a hay pile and Sienna was clear across the pasture exploring, her back to me. I called her, and she turned around immediately. I could see the wheels spinning. 'It's just Mom and maybe I'll make her join up again today.' She took a bite of grass, moseyed a couple steps, stopped to smell horse droppings, BUT the other mare went crazy, LOL. This all happened in a matter of seconds. She started trotting over to me like, "Wow, will you be my human?" Sienna saw her and raced across the field before the mare ever got to me and ran her off. It was just a lot of squealing and Sienna striking but not close enough to hit the other mare than moved off quickly. Yet in a way Sienna was acting like the alpha to me, protecting me or jealous or whatever. I probably should have done something but it was just so funny. If I'm unintelligent, or the farrier chooses to think pawing is some kind of horrible bad Arabian habit, I usually can just blow it off.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe I just have a very large sense of humor and am not easily offended, but if I were the woman and you told me this (if the manner wasn't said in a snotty, pompous way, etc... which I doubt it was)  I would not have been offended one bit. Would have laughed over it with you actually. But some people are more sensitive to comments. You have to be careful sometimes.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, some people don't take horse-humor well when you're talking about their horse. Thankfully, most of them can laugh along with you, whether you're talking about crazy Ay-rabs, big butt QHs, or quirky OTTBs.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I probably should have given a little more background as well. I was writing on a spirt of the moment on my phone.

This horse is owned by a young girl and her mother who are first time horse owners. They initially had no idea what they were getting into being green themselves an getting a 3 year old paint/arab. So they plan on selling the horse and getting one thats well broke, which sounds like a great idea to me. Now the trainer was the girl who was handling the horse when I was there today. It was the trainer that was offended by my comments. She is ****ed that the owners are selling the horse, she says they are selling because its an Arabian. I was under the impression they were selling because they couldn't handle him and needed something older and well trained to get them started into horse owning. 

Yes, I said the wrong thing. I realized that as I was typing out the first post. My words, which I thought were just starting a conversation lightly, could be taken badly. I love the way arabs move so when it spooked and pranced around with its tail and head in the air I was trying to admire it. Then when I say my horse has an arab brain, its because he is this stocky paint that moves and carriers himself like an arabian. He is extremely curious and has such a personality. He is also hot, but I could compare him to a lot of other breeds for being hot, but its the personality and movement that reminded my specifically of an arab. I have actually had many people get great amusement out of the fact that he moves/acts like one yet he has absolutely none of their beautiful conformation. xP

I wouldn't confront her about the issue or hold a grudge, but I don't think I'll go out of my way to make friends either.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Even if you weren't trying to be rude, it seems like she perceived you that way. I think an easy solution would be to explain that you didn't mean anything by it and love arabians - maybe she'll explain why she's so defensive. Who knows, maybe she hears a lot of flack and you just tipped her over the edge. Always try to give first impressions the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ The problem is that that I did just that. I tried explaining that I loved Arabians and that their outstanding personality and movement is something that makes them wonderfully unique from other horses. She just wouldn't hear it. 

I always try to give a benefit of the doubt. Its just the fact that she made a point to call me over to the arena and chew me out when it was my third day at the place. IDK I always try to make a positive impression, I really do. Its just not something I would talk about with someone I didn't know. I've always had people that get to know me before they feel they can talk to me in such a way.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Horsesdontlie said:


> ^^ The problem is that that I did just that. I tried explaining that I loved Arabians and that their outstanding personality and movement is something that makes them wonderfully unique from other horses. She just wouldn't hear it.
> 
> I always try to give a benefit of the doubt. Its just the fact that she made a point to call me over to the arena and chew me out when it was my third day at the place. IDK I always try to make a positive impression, I really do. Its just not something I would talk about with someone I didn't know. I've always had people that get to know me before they feel they can talk to me in such a way.


Think about it from her point of view, your third day, you do not know her or her horses and yet you made an off hand not so nice comment.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

How funny! Arabians are the ADHD horses of the equine world!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

mls said:


> Think about it from her point of view, your third day, you do not know her or her horses and yet you made an off hand not so nice comment.


I do understand her initial frustration but there was no way to make it right with her. Her horse was an arabian and I was trying to let her know that I had referred to the movement more than the spook. I had been trying to compliment her horse, and mine later on saying that mine thought he was an arabian. Yes I offended her breed before with my phrase, but she did overreact and did not hear anything I said after, but I still had to listen to her telling me I knew nothing about horses and that I was the type of person she hated. I've learned to just keep my mouth shut now. >.>


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DSJ46 said:


> You have to get selective about whom you deal with. Many horse owners come from money, and monied people are often snotty people. If I could just get some to stalk off (without standing around giving advice all the time!)


That's very far from being true. I went/go to fancy barns for lessons (jumper/hunters as well as dressage) and I NEVER had a bad look on me or my little barrel with 4 legs qh (except one trainer). In fact I got compliments from people with expensive horses about her look and personality. In too many cases its all about _*your own *_personality and attitude, not other people.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

You don't need to keep your mouth shut, you didn't do anything. if someone said to me 'Arabian brain' (which is nicer than what people have said to me) I'd smile thinking, 'yup, intelligent, sometimes devious, playful' etc. not all the crap she gave you. You apologized so just figure she was having a bad day and stay away from her.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> Think about it from her point of view, your third day, you do not know her or her horses and yet you made an off hand not so nice comment.


I do agree. I also agree with girl's statement that "if horse misbehaves it's not always an Arab". I don't know... While I didn't really work with arabs those I've seen were behaving very nicely (including stud in bunch of mares he rode with). I don't think its about the breed, its about the training.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Kitten, that's true. You're going to meet pains in the neck AND nice people every where.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

morabhobbyhorse said:


> Kitten, that's true. You're going to meet pains in the neck AND nice people every where.


Yep, I agree. I just was a little wear out by the stereotype money = nastiness/snobbish. :wink:


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I do agree. I also agree with girl's statement that "if horse misbehaves it's not always an Arab". I don't know... While I didn't really work with arabs those I've seen were behaving very nicely (including stud in bunch of mares he rode with). I don't think its about the breed, its about the training.


I agree with that too, heck I told her that my horse (who is a paint/qh/grade somethinger other) at times acts worse than most of the arabians I know when it comes to his personal personality and how he reacts to certain situations. For example he is a horrible trail horse, extremely barn sour from old owners galloping him on trails. Acting bad has nothing to do with breeds, it has to do with training and the owners.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Maybe she had a bad day and your joke tipped her over the edge. who knows.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Guess I'm getting old. If someone made a comment about my horses acting like Arabs (1.75 Arab, 0.25 Appy), I'd just agree and go on. Mine live at home with me, and I've had some neighbors ask why my horses are the only ones around that act alive (I tell them it is the Arabian blood). Others think my horses are a bit crazy (a sentiment I sometimes agree with). I admit there are times I would love to know what it would feel like to be bored or completely relaxed on a horse. :?

And if someone takes offense where none is intended, they need to grow up. There are plenty of times in life where you can get ****ed at someone who WANTS to make you mad, so why waste the energy getting upset over a passing comment?


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

meh sounds to me like she has a chip on her shoulder. Maybe the horse (arabian) that the mother daughter bought was bought on her (the trainer) "know how" and she got a new one ripped into her when said horse did not work out. Id stay away from her, lifes too short to waste on idiots with perma PMS.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say that if the trainer is ****ed off at her clients for wanting a sell a horse they can't handle -- and from your description it doesn't sound as if it's a very beginner-friendly horse -- then there's probably a lot going on and you're the least of her problems.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My take on it is that this border has had her horses maligned before and, after her horse acted up, fully expected to hear more nonsense about the breed. No matter what you said, even a look, would have set her off since she was prepared from hearing it all before. 

No matter what you said, or say, isn't going to matter and, in fact, anything you say from this point on in defense of the breed, will fall on deaf ears. My advise is to ignore it and let her come around on her own.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

There are so many possibilities that could have set her off. I partially feel bad because I tend to not like people who make BAD generalizations about breeds. I just didn't like being put into that category. I know a lot of people have trouble with arabian stereotypes, "Arabians can't jump.", "They're crazy." and others I have heard on top of the fact that they can't place in a hunter setting even though they move better than a lot of TBreds and Warmbloods I have seen. Now those are things I can fully understand taking offense too. Just because arabians have a different jumping style doesn't mean they can't jump. Just breeds can and do have personality characteristics that are common in the breed.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would just keep your head down and let this blow over. I used to keep my horses at an old barn and had them in a back paddock... never got into anyone's business, never let them get into mine. It was quiet, but peaceful. After four years, moved Scooby into a stall/pen up front by the arena. 

Got a phonecall from a boarder who told me in a ****y way that I needed to replace her extension cord because Scooby chewed through it when she ran it through his pen...:shock: ... I replaced it, gave her a warning about how she could have electrocuted my horse and it would cost her a whole lot more to replace him - then got out of there.

Now my horses are in my backyard - no drama.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Some words to live by: It's At You, It's Not About You. 

How do you know? Because when you explained where you were coming from, it made no difference. Therefore, it cannot be about *you*. This is some of the trainer's rubbish that's coming up in your area, and may have been triggered by your remark, but it's still the trainer's issue...not yours. Don't take it personally, let it go, move on. Because you can't fix this, and you sure as heck can't spend your life protecting other people from their own demons.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

This thread has me a nervous wreck, LOL. Tomorrow I go to the new barn for the first time. I haven't been able to get over there yet. I'm on disability for an anxiety disorder and I wanted a friend to go the first time with me. Once I even made it all the way to the barn and had the driver keep going. I go through this with every thing new I try to do. But when I'm really nervous I'm almost guaranteed to say something I later regret. Often times the other person doesn't even notice it but I obsess about it, LOL. Like this OP I'm really a friendly, outgoing person once I relax but I rattle on and on when I'm nervous (like now, LOL) I hope I don't have any problems because it's a bigger, fancier barn than I'm used to and I'm not very fancy.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

morabhobbyhorse said:


> This thread has me a nervous wreck, LOL. Tomorrow I go to the new barn for the first time. I haven't been able to get over there yet. I'm on disability for an anxiety disorder and I wanted a friend to go the first time with me. Once I even made it all the way to the barn and had the driver keep going. I go through this with every thing new I try to do. But when I'm really nervous I'm almost guaranteed to say something I later regret. Often times the other person doesn't even notice it but I obsess about it, LOL. Like this OP I'm really a friendly, outgoing person once I relax but I rattle on and on when I'm nervous (like now, LOL) I hope I don't have any problems because it's a bigger, fancier barn than I'm used to and I'm not very fancy.



Aww, I'm sorry. D= 

If it makes you feel better I also am not fancy, going to a fancier showing barn. I have also met some very nice people who are great to talk to. Which funny enough are the arabs owners. It ends up that the trainer DID get the horse for them and is mad they don't want to keep it. The trainer said it was all the little girls fault =0 Instead they offered for me to work with him, or keep him. Lol. Anyhow.

Don't be worried, there are always nice and not so nice people at stables. Its hard moving as always, but you should make friends. Good luck on the move!


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh honey, wasn't your fault, everything makes me nervous  And then I feel guilty on top of it which makes it worse. I hope you take them up off their offer, to keep him if you can afford it, or if not, help them train him. But I wouldn't think a high spirited horse like was a good choice for a little girl anyway and the trainer should have known better. Thanks for the encouragement. Cheryl


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

morabhobbyhorse said:


> Oh honey, wasn't your fault, everything makes me nervous  And then I feel guilty on top of it which makes it worse. I hope you take them up off their offer, to keep him if you can afford it, or if not, help them train him. But I wouldn't think a high spirited horse like was a good choice for a little girl anyway and the trainer should have known better. Thanks for the encouragement. Cheryl


Wish I could, he's a beautiful bay paint/arabian and around 16 hands, small conformational flaws but he's still growing and hasn't filled out yet. Perfect for what I'm wanting in another horse. But I'm a year or two out (when ever I have to retire Jake to his big pasture) before I can get another one. One is enough on my wallet. These opportunities always come around when I can't take them. But I'm going to work with him some as long as I'm not stepping on the other trainers toes......


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I tend to be a little touchy when people make stereotypical comments about Arabs, just because I get sick and tired of people perpetuating this idea that Arabs are nutjobs. I probably would have been annoyed by the comment about having an "Arab brain" but I certainly wouldn't have lashed out over it. People have their own opinions, and I'm more likely to discuss it with someone and try to understand WHY they think that way.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

*I know what you mean Horsesdon'tlie*

I WENT to see Sienna today and it was awesome. A friend went with me to help make me go and the barn was almost totally empty because they kick off their annual events on Memorial Day Weekend. Everyone was at the ranch except for maybe 5-6 people. 
I was upset about the place the barn manager told me I could put my tack but that was within the first few minutes where I was still wound up about going. By the time I went to the pasture to get her, she immediately calmed me down. She started to walk off, but I turned sidewards and she stopped. I gave her wither a good scritch before I changed her into the rope halter. When I took her out of the pasture full of mares, she immediately started eating grass (she's a 24/7 eater, LOL, was eating the leftover hay from this morning when I went in) and my friend brought her some baby carrots but didn't want to feed her one, was nervous. I don't give her any treats anymore cause she gets pushy so my friend who is afraid of horses and has seen how 'Arab' Sienna can act gave her one. It was so hot we moved over under a tree so I could mosey her, just let her wander and eat nice, crispy wet grass. When we moved away from the herd she started circling, snatch a mouthful, then circle, but she calmed down in a couple minutes. So Patti and I talked, she was holding my service dog for me, and Sienna and I moseyed from tree to tree for grass. I spent the time scratching her itchy places, and checking out her couple 'hairless' places where she tried to be alpha and got bit for her trouble, LOL. None of them were open or anything, just missing hair. All her winter coat was gone just from this month, and she's all shinny and dappled again. I have a feeling we'll be doing a few more moseying trips before I make her work. That's how we built our first bond and it's never been broken, tested LOL, but never broken. It was a perfect first visit. 
I was so pleased by your answer about the paint. I talked to Patti about that very thing coming home. A lot of people like you would just get rid of Jake and 'move up.' I have never understood this in the horse world. people say, 'QUIT treating them like a pet dog and get their respect.' Well if your dog doesn't respect and mind you, you're just going to have a smaller monster on your hands. Could you imagine if people traded their dogs like horses, 'oh that one's younger, bigger, prettier, more in style, etc.' other people would be horrified. My biggest concern is Sienna is probably going to outlive me, and I'll have her put down before I take a chance on someone else not treating her with respect and love. And I'll be there to do the injection myself, unless something unforeseen happens so her last memory isn't of a vet. But fortunately that's years away for both if us, I hope. 
Oh and if anyone can understand the drain on a wallet i can. I'm on SSDI and it's not easy to keep a horse on that. I tried to get a rescue PMU yearling and they said I didn't have enough money to keep a horse. Well 3 years later I still Have Sienna, fat, sassy, and healthy!!!! You make your choices on how to spend your money and what you can live without. Good luck with your training project. Cheryl


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW....Why do people have to be SO Weird??? I mean, I dont care for Arabians myself, but we all have, and are entitled to our own opinions. I dont think what you said sounded bad at all! Like someone above said, I would probably have laughed about it with you!! Has anyone else noticed though that people do seem more easliy offended these days? I mean c'mon...get a darn sense of humor, will ya??? If you dont want to interact with people (clearly she didnt really want to) then dont talk to the rest of us. You didnt start the conversation, SHE DID. Blow it off, whatever. You have to laugh to yourself a little; she obviously felt somehow slighted as her horse misbehaved at exactly the right moment and she felt foolish I am guessing. Maybe things will get off on a better foot later and you could end up being good friends...yeah, or not.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Morabhobbyhorse - Glad to hear you visit went good. 

I made a kids promised Jake that he wouldn't have another owner...ever. He went through so many (at least four in 5 years, before we got him). I've been glad that I've been able to keep it. I already have it set up that he will return to my fathers ranch when his body is no longer able to keep up with his head. Lol I know he will run himself into the ground for me before he will slow down. So I am ready for him to have an earlier retirement than most, so he doesn't break down. That horse has so little concern for his own health and injuries. I have to constantly keep physical checkups on his body because he won't act out if his back is hurting, a limp at a trot on the ground that becomes non existent under saddle....Makes me a little frazzled. 

jdw - I don't know. I guess I never understood how slighted arabians are. o.0 I've always seen them do very successful around me in gymkhanas, jumpers, trails and more. I find a challenge when people tell me 'you can't with that horse'.....'too crazy' and so on. I take it on and beat it and love showing that we can overcome what people think we can't.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

I understand about Jake. and understand about about Jwd. I Think people are so busy anymore they don't take the time to really relax which to me horse and relax = the same thing. I've heard the same thing about Appys and they are a 'color' not a breed per se, so can have any kind of nice, gentle background. And paints, and TBs. A girl at my other barn had a rescued TB, and I remember a year ago Easter me being out there trying to put together candy to hide for the kids, and she was sitting in a chair next to me right outside the barn with her mare, turned butt toward her, combing her tail while the mare just stood there occasionally nibbling the grass, lead rope on the ground. I have my favorite types of horses, but I TRY, not sure I always do, not to assume a horse is going to be a certain thing. Stereotypes have certain grains of truths in them which is why they perpetuate, but they have a lot MORE grains of untruths in them. 
Jake is a very lucky horse!!!!!


----------

